# Regulador de voltaje Emerald. Quema fusible al encender



## Sonic1 (Ago 22, 2010)

El regulador estaba funcionando bien con una PC conectada y encendida, le conectaron un celular para cargarlo y se apago el regulador quemando el fusible. En el orificio donde va conectado el fusible la descripcion dice 10A-250Vac. Le he comprado fusibles de 10A y quemo 2. Cual sera la causa para que se quemen los fusibles?? Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 22, 2010)

1) Algún TRIAC del sistema de regulación en corto.
2) Transformador en corto.
3) Lógica del control y regulación con fallas
4) Tal vez posea un *Varistor* sobre la entrada y esté en corto.
5) Todo lo anterior.


----------



## Sonic1 (Ago 23, 2010)

La tarjeta no posee triac. Le conecte otro transformador e igual quemo el fusible. Le quite los varistores (3) y sigue teniendo la misma falla. Pienso q es el integrado LM339N pero no tengo otro para corroborar. Dejo foto dl circuito para mayor referencia


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 28, 2010)

Sonic1 dijo:


> La tarjeta no posee triac. Le conecte otro transformador e igual quemo el fusible. Le quite los varistores (3) y sigue teniendo la misma falla. Pienso q es el integrado LM339N pero no tengo otro para corroborar. Dejo foto dl circuito para mayor referencia



Revisa los relees:
Que no estén carbonizados por dentro.
Con exceso de metalización.
Con los contactos soldados (Que no abren).


----------



## maximoss3500 (Sep 7, 2010)

hola vi este poss y quise colocar aqui mi duda?? 
tengo 2 reguladores de PC pero que supuestamente no funcionan correctamente!! uno de ellos es que tiene problemas de encendido o se apaga repentinamente o con falso contacto en el interruptor de encendido, y el otro que no quiere trabajar con la pc y se apaga, este le enchufaron un TV y al rato el regulador se apago, otra es que le enchufaron una secadora de pelo o no se de que e igual al ratico se apaga....... yo los enchufo y enciendo y prenden de una les conecto una fuente ATX y siguen fun*CION*ando  no se que puede ser.........
Yo al regulador que actualmente esta fun*CION*ando en mi PC, hace un tiempo le conecte un secador de pelo y poff se apago con todo y PC, haciendome entender que los reguladores no son para ese tipo de cosas ........

Espero que me puedan ayudar , o acerme entender que puede producir la falla o que los reguladores no son para enchufar planchas y cosas que consuman vastante jeje


----------

